# Marco Asensio



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

Vogliamo parlare di questo talento classe 96 del Real? Anche ieri nel clasico ha fatto un eurogol. Impressionante sto ragazzo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2017)




----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

L'anno prossimo la squadra sará fatta con anche la punta top (sono sicuro). Mettiamo 120 m per lui


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo. Se si sono privati di Morata è perchè sapevano di avere lui.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

Venisse in Italia, sarebbe già di gran lunga il miglior giocatore della Serie A. 
Lo trovo nettamente superiore a gente valutata quasi 100 milioni in questo mercato (Dembelè, Coutinho, Dybala).
Beato il Real Madrid che se lo godrà per un decennio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Prendiamo lui come esterno.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo lui come esterno.



Lo abbiamo 150 m? Come ho detto ora prendiamo kalinic Aubameyang l'anno prossimo mettiamo tutti i soldi su di lui


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2017)

Altro che Pobbà.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2017)

È un fenomeno assoluto, altro che Dybala. Incedibile per il Real, non lo venderebbe a nessuna cifra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2017)

È assurdo però che lui e Isco rimangono ancora a far panchina a Madrid. Soprattutto Isco mi chiedo "ma non si è stufato?"


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È un fenomeno assoluto, altro che Dybala. Incedibile per il Real, non lo venderebbe a nessuna cifra



Tranne che per gli 85 milioni della clausola


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tranne che per gli 85 milioni della clausola



Davvero!!!! Solo 85. L'anno prossimo andiamo a prenderlo e a vince la Champions!!


----------



## LukeLike (14 Agosto 2017)

Lo hanno pagato 3 milioni dal Maiorca... la prova che non serve avere millemila fantastiliardi per comprare buoni giocatori, serve avere occhio. Certo i soldi aiutano, ma serve anche la competenza di sapere come spenderli.


----------



## The P (15 Agosto 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È assurdo però che lui e Isco rimangono ancora a far panchina a Madrid. Soprattutto Isco mi chiedo "ma non si è stufato?"



ormai Isco è titolarissimo da qualche mese a questa parte. Parte da destra o da sinistra, ma nelle sue giocate si accentra molto sulla trequarti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Lo hanno pagato 3 milioni dal Maiorca... la prova che non serve avere millemila fantastiliardi per comprare buoni giocatori, serve avere occhio. Certo i soldi aiutano, ma serve anche la competenza di sapere come spenderli.



3,9M, però si, siamo lì. 

C'è anche da dire che oltre l'occhio lungo e il fiuto (anche perché il giocatore era vicinissimo al Barça), quelli del Madrid hanno avuto la pazienza e l'intelligenza di aspettarlo e farlo crescere con calma, lasciandolo prima a Maiorca (non ancora 18 enne, per restare nel suo ambiente), poi prestandolo un anno all'Espanyol (con clausola che precedeva una penale se non avesse giocato almeno 30 partite) e poi con il coraggio di dargli spazio già al primo anno a Madrid (non facile per un 20enne che deve condividere il reparto con gente come Cristiano Ronaldo e Benzema).


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi è completamente deflagrato. Pazzesco.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Assurdo.. altro che dybala. asensio prossimo migliore al mondo sicuro. M A M M A M I A


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

fassone portacelo a milanooo


----------

